
Jay-Z, Beyoncé, and the President - lauterthanbombs
https://contribute.barackobama.com/donation/join-beyonce-in-nyc/09/ofa.html?keycode=b9c682bc5498175b535dadd28f6ed985dadb4b54b087c9688c7ae1b5066f1ad4&amounts=35|55|100|250|500|1000|2500&utm_medium=email&utm_source=obama&utm_content=httpsdonatebarackobamacomBeyonceandJayZ&utm_campaign=em12_20120913_ofa2_v2s1&source=em12_20120913_ofa2_v2s1
======
lauterthanbombs
This seems like a pretty striking example of the gamification of the political
donation process.

